# Easy Access



## Chark (Feb 13, 2020)

Is there an app for antique-bottles.net/forum? Or can you suggest how to keep it for easy access? Thanks


----------



## texkev (Feb 13, 2020)

Tapatalk... People seem to like it and it's installed here and the weekly newsletter.


----------



## Chark (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks & HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to you ALL


----------

